# Cardboard slingshot tutorial



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

*File Name*: Cardboard slingshot tutorial

*File Submitter*: Pebble Shooter</p >

*File Submitted*: 25 May 2014

*File Category*: Slingshots

Hello to all of you,

After experimenting with cardboard, I came up with a slingshot design that has enabled me to attach strong flat bands without a significant risk of sudden structural failure. My approach basically consists of using layered cardboard strips with the force of the flat bands exerted on the cardboard edges, and plenty of fibre-reinforced adhesive tape.

That said, it really does depend on the type of cardboard used and other technical issues, and there simply is no such thing as zero risk - but it does work surprisingly well.

Have a look at the tutorial and take a shot at making your own cardboard slingshot: I think you will agree that the method I use works without compromising safety.

Just make sure that you check the structural strength with regard to the bands you want to use, and of course, stay out of the rain with your cardboard slingshot <_< .

Let me know what you think about this design if you do make your own version.

NB - Please note that a new but unchanged version of this PDF file was uploaded on 26 July 2014 in response to problems some forum members and visitors may have encountered while downloading the tutorial.

Shoot safely.

Pebble Shooter

Click here to download this file


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Pebble Shooter, are you taking any drugs? This is really weird slingshot. But I like the way you think!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

...never taken drugs, but I've always liked to try out new ideas off the beaten track. It gets rather boring otherwise...

It may be a "weird" slingshot, but it's one that almost anyone can make with the greatest simplicity, as opposed to those made of wood, metals, or other solid materials that require using miscellaneous tools - and it shoots hard too!

Give it a try, it's a fun concept!


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

...never taken drugs, but I've always liked to try out new ideas off the beaten track. It gets rather boring otherwise...

It may be a "weird" slingshot, but it's one that almost anyone can make with the greatest simplicity, as opposed to those made of wood, metals, or other solid materials that require using miscellaneous tools - and it shoots hard too!

Give it a try, it's a fun concept!

I was just kidding, I lilke this idea. In fact, I made one bandset yesterday for this project and cut one cardboard box in my office. Only thing I don't have is fibre-reinforced adhesive tape, so I will first glued it with glue stick for getting shape, tape come later.

RK


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

...no problemo. Let me know how it works out and how it shoots (without the boss being around in the office, of course <_<).


----------

